
Fuck-That Money - FeatureIncomple
https://www.honeybadger.io/blog/f-ck-that-money/
======
t0mmyb0y
Thank you for taking this approach. I call the unhappy ones 'title chasers'.
It is crazy how many SV companies make up titles just to hire certain people
that rarely bring the value.

